# baby hawk vs. toddler hawk mei tai



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

I asked dh for a mei tai for my birthday and told him to buy from baby hawk. I was browsing their web site and saw that they have one called a toddler hawk. I can't find anything on the site mentioning what exactly the difference is. Ds is almost 20 months old and about 23 pounds, so I'd like something that will last us a few years.

Anyone know the difference?


----------



## lisas (Oct 7, 2004)

A ToddlerHawk is a BabyHawk XT with a headrest. Right now BabyHawks come in the regular, regular with headrest (which is called the New Style), XT and the ToddlerHawk. I have had the regular, XT and I am waiting on the ToddlerHawk.


----------

